# silicone sheet under bindings.



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

w3iiipu said:


> so i went over to check out my friends new board and he was telling me he put a sheet of silicone sheet under then bindings to protect his board. i asked him where he got the idea he said he saw it on the interwabs!
> 
> This really doesnt sit right with me so im here to see if anyone have heard of this. I would think that have something rubbery like that would hinder the energy/force transfer from the bindings to the board? or some sort?
> 
> commentS?



Plenty of companies use thin foam or urethane or such under the binding frame. For board protection its just overkill. Will your binding mark your board where its mounted? Yeah probably but who cares. Its a snowboard. Ride it.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

The Rides I got have a thin rubber gasket. Not so controversial really


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

w3iiipu said:


> so i went over to check out my friends new board and he was telling me he put a sheet of silicone sheet under then bindings to protect his board. i asked him where he got the idea he said he saw it on the interwabs!


If the idea is to keep the board looking pretty, I'd say playing with barbie dolls is probably more up his alley. But if you wanted to add a sort of re-flex style cushioning I guess it could be played with.

I'm of the other camp, I prefer to have solid contact between board and bindings so I can feel everything. In fact there are certain race plates/risers that increase stiffness and help transfer the loads to the board. I'd be more into a set of them...

To each his own I guess.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

My Targas have a rubber gasket that does the same type thing


----------



## handscreate (Jan 17, 2012)

I was thinking of doing this with a thin strip of EVA foam, like a piece cut from a yoga mat. Originally the idea was to protect my new boards topsheet, but then I decided it might also help with dampening, etc. I haven't done it yet, but if I do, I'll post about it if it works out well


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

pretty sure that will be too thick, try using something no more than 2mm thick


----------



## handscreate (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm not cutting up my yoga mat for my board, haha. That was just my first thought when I first bought this board, since the topsheet on my cambered board is dented from the bindings. I would probably use a thin silicon sheet gasket cut to shape & size. I'm not even sure I care enough at this point, but maybe something I'll consider for next season, unless I find a sheet of fiber or silicon gasket material in my tool box


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

I've owned/ridden bindings both with and without gaskets...couldn't tell the difference in performance. As far as "protection", gaskets actually trap water and dirt which stain light colored boards under the entire binding (as opposed to just under the disks). Making your own is a waste of time, imo.


----------



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

i finally gave him shit about babying his brand new board today...then again i was the same when i first got mine. hahaha


----------

